# TTC after 20 years...starting all over!



## deinekatze

I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!

We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!

My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)


----------



## mommyjill

Awww just you go for it girl - dont take no notice of what anyone else thinks. Whats right for you n makes you happy is the most important thing.

good luck  x


----------



## deinekatze

Thank you so much MommyJill...don't know how many people here may be attempting this as well or not but thought I would put it out there just in case.

it feels right, I even included it on my visualization board and all ;-) And hoping this time to raise a child WITH my husband... My daughter who is now 20, I had to pretty much raise on my own. Her dad and I split up before she was 2 and I took it from there...24/7 ...lots of work but worth it now that she is out if the dreadful teen years lol. Can't complain really, I mostly suffered that from 16 to 18 and then she moved out and now she is back to loving me and being a great friend.


----------



## bubbywings

We aren't trying to concieve again just yet, but I wanted to tell you that my husband and I started over again after 19 years. Our son is in college too, lol. We had our baby in November 2010 and will be trying again this year...this time keeping them closer together lol. I am 38 yoa was 37 when we conceived lo.


----------



## deinekatze

bubbywings said:


> We aren't trying to concieve again just yet, but I wanted to tell you that my husband and I started over again after 19 years. Our son is in college too, lol. We had our baby in November 2010 and will be trying again this year...this time keeping them closer together lol. I am 38 yoa was 37 when we conceived lo.

How cool!

yes I would like two this time around as well so they can keep each other company and all...I already have a "single child" so would like to have the "siblings" thing now. I am older than you though...will be 41 in May and Hubby will be 43 in April. He is so concerned about problems due to age that so far it seems like only one pregnancy he will "allow" so I am secretly hoping for twins so they can have siblings LOL... 

How long did it take you to conceive#2? is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Belliecita

Hi there!
I'm rather in the same boat! My husband and I have been married for nearly 21 years and have 2 kidlets--18 (almost 19) year old son and a 17 year old daughter. Our son will be leaving for college in August :( . About a year ago, hubby and I confessed to each other that we both feel like "someone hasn't shown up for the party" and our desire for another child. So, June 2010 we had his vasectomy reversed and have been trying every since. We have told very few people of our plans (we have told our kids and think it's a great idea and can't wait for an itty bitty sibling), but we know that people will think we are nuts! Oh well on them! We think it's a great idea! 
It's just nice to see that there are people out there who are doing the same thing we are and that we're not alone! Cheers to us and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Millie H

I have only just registered and found this forum tonight... hi everyone!

I am 41, married, with no children of my own, have been trying for years with one failed IVF treatment about 4 years ago. My husband has two boys..now in their twenties from a previous marriage.

I have given up so many times and quite often get upset about it...but a voice in my head keeps telling me to keep trying, I can't give up yet...but I need all the strength and luck I can get over the next few months as we 'give it another serious go' ....!!

We are considering having a go with home articial insemination, has any one tried this?

Would love to hear from other ladies 41+ who have had success with their first pregnancy....I need some encouragement!

Good luck to you all, and hope to keep in contact to see how things work out!


----------



## deinekatze

Millie H... I had a friend who had her first child at 42... so hang in there!


----------



## deinekatze

had the 21 days blood test done today but have to wait a week to hear back...ugh.... and I am feeling like my period is coming today...but not due till the 9th... hmmm... wondering if that is good or bad or nothing LOL


----------



## crystal443

I'm kind of in the same boat :) We have a 14 DD and a 13 DS and will be having IVF in the very near future. We always wanted more after DS but it just never happened (I have unexplained infertility) so we decided to get serious about it and IVF is just around the corner :) I'm 36 and DH just turned 37 2 days ago. Its nice to hear of other families having babies with older kids either in the house still or in college. Good Luck hun..xo


----------



## deinekatze

crystal443 said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat :) We have a 14 DD and a 13 DS and will be having IVF in the very near future. We always wanted more after DS but it just never happened (I have unexplained infertility) so we decided to get serious about it and IVF is just around the corner :) I'm 36 and DH just turned 37 2 days ago. Its nice to hear of other families having babies with older kids either in the house still or in college. Good Luck hun..xo

one way or another...WE CAN DO THIS!
Best of luck with your IVF!


----------



## crystal443

deinekatze said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat :) We have a 14 DD and a 13 DS and will be having IVF in the very near future. We always wanted more after DS but it just never happened (I have unexplained infertility) so we decided to get serious about it and IVF is just around the corner :) I'm 36 and DH just turned 37 2 days ago. Its nice to hear of other families having babies with older kids either in the house still or in college. Good Luck hun..xo
> 
> one way or another...WE CAN DO THIS!
> Best of luck with your IVF!Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: I've got FX'd for you !!


----------



## deinekatze

crystal443 said:


> Thanks:hugs: I've got FX'd for you !!

Thanks so much and I for you.

I feel tired/sleepy today for some reason and suddenly cold and mild head ache... lets see what it all means...if anything:sleep:


----------



## deinekatze

So my doctor's office just called with the results of the 21 day test:dance: THANK GOD they did not torture me by making me wait a week after all.

So the results show I do ovulate regularly so :wohoo: and a few months ago they said I have good reserves so I am good to go :thumbup:

One thing that bugs me is the typical "well you are in a mature age range so..." why do they do that? I hate the age crap, I mean come on, do the tests and base your conclusions on that. Some of us can be biologically speaking a certain "age" but really internally we are much younger (and look it too btw) I really don't like the AGE label :growlmad:...ok, getting off my soap box now... lol

So now I wait one more week to see if the :witch: shows her ugly face again. I have been cramping as if she is coming early for a few days now so... either come or not but make up your mind :winkwink:

hope the wicked :witch: bypasses us all. Spreading :dust:for everyone!


----------



## mommyjill

Fingers x she stays away for you Elizabeth.

Good news you are working correctly too :happydance: just matter of time for you and so hope this is your month!!

Not sure about it being mine as i have no idea if i ovulate as just a month off pill. lots of symptoms though but no idea when to POAS lol:blush:


----------



## deinekatze

mommyjill said:


> Fingers x she stays away for you Elizabeth.
> 
> Good news you are working correctly too :happydance: just matter of time for you and so hope this is your month!!
> 
> Not sure about it being mine as i have no idea if i ovulate as just a month off pill. lots of symptoms though but no idea when to POAS lol:blush:

have you been trying? Cause I know so many people that got BFP right off the pill... just go at it like rabbits :bunny: LOL

do the :sex: every other day if you can. If you don't care if it is boy or girl then just have a blast! :thumbup:


----------



## Belliecita

deinekatze-was the 21 day test you did the progestrone test? Or am I thinking of another test? I go in today to speak with my ob/gyn (DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, I'm 42, been going at it like bunnies...and I know it's still a bit early to expect anything but I am anxious...) I've had my FSH done and that came out fine. Been doing research and thought that the 21 day test tested for progestrone (sp?) levels (higher levels needed to get that bean to stick but you probably already know that!). I'm also a bit anxious about today's appointment and what she (the doc) will say, suggest, etc. I just want to get this ball rolling! Here's to lots of baby dust for all!!!


----------



## deinekatze

Belliecita said:


> deinekatze-was the 21 day test you did the progestrone test? Or am I thinking of another test? I go in today to speak with my ob/gyn (DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, I'm 42, been going at it like bunnies...and I know it's still a bit early to expect anything but I am anxious...) I've had my FSH done and that came out fine. Been doing research and thought that the 21 day test tested for progestrone (sp?) levels (higher levels needed to get that bean to stick but you probably already know that!). I'm also a bit anxious about today's appointment and what she (the doc) will say, suggest, etc. I just want to get this ball rolling! Here's to lots of baby dust for all!!!

I believe it is the same test yes, mine said I did ovulate...so I am not sure if they test two things with that? I had the 3 day test before and that checks your egg reserves. so now I have had both and both look good :happydance:

Deep breaths my friend... it will all be perfect


----------



## kathy31

Hiya

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck. We were in a similar situation to you and had a 21 year old when our son was born in 2009!!!!

Now trying to decide whether we should go for it again...I'm almost 39 and hubbie is 41...

Take care

Kathy


----------



## Belliecita

deinekatze said:


> Belliecita said:
> 
> 
> deinekatze-was the 21 day test you did the progestrone test? Or am I thinking of another test? I go in today to speak with my ob/gyn (DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, I'm 42, been going at it like bunnies...and I know it's still a bit early to expect anything but I am anxious...) I've had my FSH done and that came out fine. Been doing research and thought that the 21 day test tested for progestrone (sp?) levels (higher levels needed to get that bean to stick but you probably already know that!). I'm also a bit anxious about today's appointment and what she (the doc) will say, suggest, etc. I just want to get this ball rolling! Here's to lots of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> I believe it is the same test yes, mine said I did ovulate...so I am not sure if they test two things with that? I had the 3 day test before and that checks your egg reserves. so now I have had both and both look good :happydance:
> 
> Deep breaths my friend... it will all be perfectClick to expand...

Oh thank you!!! You're sooo sweet. I know that I need to chill out a bit about everthing! It's so difficult!!! Now that I think of it, 2 months ago, I had my FSH test done, and along with that, I had the 3 day test. All was good. I'm thinking I'm going to request the 21 day test when I go in this afternoon. Any other last minute suggestions???:wacko:


----------



## deinekatze

kathy31 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just wanted to wish you the best of luck. We were in a similar situation to you and had a 21 year old when our son was born in 2009!!!!
> 
> Now trying to decide whether we should go for it again...I'm almost 39 and hubbie is 41...
> 
> Take care
> 
> Kathy

DO IT!

I hope I can have 2 now... My 20 year old will always be a single child and I would like to do the "siblings" thing now


----------



## deinekatze

Belliecita said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belliecita said:
> 
> 
> deinekatze-was the 21 day test you did the progestrone test? Or am I thinking of another test? I go in today to speak with my ob/gyn (DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, I'm 42, been going at it like bunnies...and I know it's still a bit early to expect anything but I am anxious...) I've had my FSH done and that came out fine. Been doing research and thought that the 21 day test tested for progestrone (sp?) levels (higher levels needed to get that bean to stick but you probably already know that!). I'm also a bit anxious about today's appointment and what she (the doc) will say, suggest, etc. I just want to get this ball rolling! Here's to lots of baby dust for all!!!
> 
> I believe it is the same test yes, mine said I did ovulate...so I am not sure if they test two things with that? I had the 3 day test before and that checks your egg reserves. so now I have had both and both look good :happydance:
> 
> Deep breaths my friend... it will all be perfectClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you!!! You're sooo sweet. I know that I need to chill out a bit about everthing! It's so difficult!!! Now that I think of it, 2 months ago, I had my FSH test done, and along with that, I had the 3 day test. All was good. I'm thinking I'm going to request the 21 day test when I go in this afternoon. Any other last minute suggestions???:wacko:Click to expand...

well you have to be on the 21st day of your cycle to do it LOL

I can't think of anything other than to enjoy the ride and have fun with it :winkwink:


----------



## mommyjill

deinekatze said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Fingers x she stays away for you Elizabeth.
> 
> Good news you are working correctly too :happydance: just matter of time for you and so hope this is your month!!
> 
> Not sure about it being mine as i have no idea if i ovulate as just a month off pill. lots of symptoms though but no idea when to POAS lol:blush:
> 
> have you been trying? Cause I know so many people that got BFP right off the pill... just go at it like rabbits :bunny: LOL
> 
> do the :sex: every other day if you can. If you don't care if it is boy or girl then just have a blast! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol yes we been trying he he - several times since stopped BCP.

Sometimes feel the symptoms are in my imagination though.:growlmad:


----------



## deinekatze

mommyjill said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Fingers x she stays away for you Elizabeth.
> 
> Good news you are working correctly too :happydance: just matter of time for you and so hope this is your month!!
> 
> Not sure about it being mine as i have no idea if i ovulate as just a month off pill. lots of symptoms though but no idea when to POAS lol:blush:
> 
> have you been trying? Cause I know so many people that got BFP right off the pill... just go at it like rabbits :bunny: LOL
> 
> do the :sex: every other day if you can. If you don't care if it is boy or girl then just have a blast! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yes we been trying he he - several times since stopped BCP.
> 
> Sometimes feel the symptoms are in my imagination though.:growlmad:Click to expand...

AHAHAHA :rofl: I was at Kohl's today, out of breath from just walking (like I was morbidly obese or something) and started feeling slightly nauseous and I literally had to say to myself "stop it, it is all in your head!" so I hear you :winkwink:

ahhh the dreadful 2WW...


----------



## Belliecita

GRRRRR!!! Here I was, all ready to go in for my appointment...an appointment that I made 9 weeks ago! Well, apparently someone didn't put MY appointment in the computer! I showed up and my doc is on vacation... I was informed that I "didn't have an appointment"! Soooooo I rescheduled my appointment for Mar. 16...


----------



## deinekatze

Belliecita said:


> GRRRRR!!! Here I was, all ready to go in for my appointment...an appointment that I made 9 weeks ago! Well, apparently someone didn't put MY appointment in the computer! I showed up and my doc is on vacation... I was informed that I "didn't have an appointment"! Soooooo I rescheduled my appointment for Mar. 16...

That happened to me last month!!!! I went in on the 15th for a pap scheduled (which meant no funny business on Valentines day!!!!!!!) and they then tell me... oh, no, sorry it is not till next month GRRRRR!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Belliecita

deinekatze said:


> Belliecita said:
> 
> 
> GRRRRR!!! Here I was, all ready to go in for my appointment...an appointment that I made 9 weeks ago! Well, apparently someone didn't put MY appointment in the computer! I showed up and my doc is on vacation... I was informed that I "didn't have an appointment"! Soooooo I rescheduled my appointment for Mar. 16...
> 
> That happened to me last month!!!! I went in on the 15th for a pap scheduled (which meant no funny business on Valentines day!!!!!!!) and they then tell me... oh, no, sorry it is not till next month GRRRRR!!!!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Soooooo frustrating!!!! That made a bummer of a Valentine's day! Well, at least I have 2 more weeks to think of more questions and add them to my list! Plus, if I do the 21 day test, I'll still be in the window to do that, sooner to my appointment. And my sweet DH...I nearly broke down in tears in the parking lot and he stood there and hugged me...then I started laughing and thinking...oh he hasn't seen anything yet!


----------



## deinekatze

Belliecita said:


> Soooooo frustrating!!!! That made a bummer of a Valentine's day! Well, at least I have 2 more weeks to think of more questions and add them to my list! Plus, if I do the 21 day test, I'll still be in the window to do that, sooner to my appointment. And my sweet DH...I nearly broke down in tears in the parking lot and he stood there and hugged me...then I started laughing and thinking...oh he hasn't seen anything yet!

hahaha ain't that the truth!

One of my dear friends wants another one and the hubby swears he will never go through it again because of how she got LOL


----------



## Belliecita

deinekatze said:


> Belliecita said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo frustrating!!!! That made a bummer of a Valentine's day! Well, at least I have 2 more weeks to think of more questions and add them to my list! Plus, if I do the 21 day test, I'll still be in the window to do that, sooner to my appointment. And my sweet DH...I nearly broke down in tears in the parking lot and he stood there and hugged me...then I started laughing and thinking...oh he hasn't seen anything yet!
> 
> hahaha ain't that the truth!
> 
> One of my dear friends wants another one and the hubby swears he will never go through it again because of how she got LOLClick to expand...

Ha! I honestly think my hubby has forgotten! Bless his heart! Hopefully your friend's hubby will forget, or she'll help him forget! :winkwink:


----------



## Love2011

Hi I'm 41 . I'm due to be married this spring. I ttc'd pre wedding using clearblue fertility digital & we got pregnant the 1st month of trying. BOth of us were on multivitamins for weeks before. I used pregnacare preconception & I'm now on pregnacare pregnancy tabs. I think the vits helped to normalise my hormones & kept my partner fit. I had a 23-4 day cycle just before I conceived. Clearblue showed me the exact 2 days when I was ovulating & 4 days either side so we b..kd those days & relaxed & waited . I think clearblue is more reliable than assuming it's the 14th day for ovulation which doesn't always apply as not everyone has 28 day period , mine was 10-12th day so if I had relied on 14 days I would've missed it everymonth. It also tells u if you're ovulating or not, if your not & you have a decent diet & no health problems then u know sooner rather than later to go to the dr to get it diagnosed. Most things are easily remedied. The charity foresight preconception has lots of good info

I'm 8 weeks pregnant now

Good luck

I feel lucky as I had an 11 lb fibroid removed by myomectomy 7 yrs ago, so I'm happy everything is in working order


----------



## deinekatze

Love2011 said:


> Hi I'm 41 . I'm due to be married this spring. I ttc'd pre wedding using clearblue fertility digital & we got pregnant the 1st month of trying. BOth of us were on multivitamins for weeks before. I used pregnacare preconception & I'm now on pregnacare pregnancy tabs. I think the vits helped to normalise my hormones & kept my partner fit. I had a 23-4 day cycle just before I conceived. Clearblue showed me the exact 2 days when I was ovulating & 4 days either side so we b..kd those days & relaxed & waited . I think clearblue is more reliable than assuming it's the 14th day for ovulation which doesn't always apply as not everyone has 28 day period , mine was 10-12th day so if I had relied on 14 days I would've missed it everymonth. It also tells u if you're ovulating or not, if your not & you have a decent diet & no health problems then u know sooner rather than later to go to the dr to get it diagnosed. Most things are easily remedied. The charity foresight preconception has lots of good info
> 
> I'm 8 weeks pregnant now
> 
> Good luck
> 
> I feel lucky as I had an 11 lb fibroid removed by myomectomy 7 yrs ago, so I'm happy everything is in working order

that is GREAT! Congrats on the pregnancy... how exciting!!!!

well I have been taking prenatal vitamins for a bit now, my hubby is a fitness freak so I am sure he is fine. I could lose a few pounds honestly (went through estrogen dominance which messed me up a bit and gained like 50lbs in a year) but still in normal range. I worked as a personal trainer for years so it really annoyed me more than anything plus the side effects and all. Things have normalized a bit and have lost some, not much, but maybe soon.

Hoping March is our month!

here is all I am now taking just in case:
Naturemade Multi Prenatal 
Collagen+C
Calcium 600mgs (2X day)
Evening Primrose Oil 500mg (3x day)
CoQ10 300mg

Let me know as soon as you know what you are expecting. Always curious :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

..........


----------



## mumoffive

deinekatze said:


> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)

Well i too felt broody but was not in a new relationship. I got to 38 and just felt a bit lost. I have 3 grown up children and just felt that i wanted a baby! No idea where it came from. Anway i had been on the pill for years and to my surprise concieved almost instantly. After having my dd i went on and had my ds at 40 and now im 43 and expecting my last in about 8wks. It is possible so goodluck. Oh and ignore any negative comments. x


----------



## LLbean

mumoffive said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)
> 
> Well i too felt broody but was not in a new relationship. I got to 38 and just felt a bit lost. I have 3 grown up children and just felt that i wanted a baby! No idea where it came from. Anway i had been on the pill for years and to my surprise concieved almost instantly. After having my dd i went on and had my ds at 40 and now im 43 and expecting my last in about 8wks. It is possible so goodluck. Oh and ignore any negative comments. xClick to expand...

GREAT!

Yeah I know that getting right off the pill helps but I have been off of it for a while now due to Estrogen nonsense... kind of wish I had not now LOL

Well I got a positive on my ovulation predictor today and have had my hubby DTD for 5 days straight now... he is not liking me too much at the moment LOL...kind of asked for one last time and he is already frowning :dohh: What ever happened to men's insatiable need for it? :haha:


----------



## bartlettpear

deinekatze said:


> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)

:happydance:Good luck! My mom had my cute little brother at 36 and even though he was a surprise, me and my mom have so much fun taking him to the movies and he keeps my parents young! So I wish you lots of baby dust :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

bartlettpear said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)
> 
> :happydance:Good luck! My mom had my cute little brother at 36 and even though he was a surprise, me and my mom have so much fun taking him to the movies and he keeps my parents young! So I wish you lots of baby dust :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much...yes little one's keep us young but then they take it all away when they hit the teens :rofl: Just kidding.

We are looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## GraceFace

Your story is similar to mine. I'm also 40 and will be 41 in May as well.:hugs:

My youngest is 11, and I have a 14 and 18 yr old. Who knows what is around the corner for me? I've been trying for almost 8 months now, so I think it is time to pull out the BBT and start charting. My story takes a turn at trying to prevent when I first met my OH and I took one Depo shot. since then my cycles were "off" until January. Now they come at regular 23-ish day intervals. I could stand to take off a few pounds as well, which I hope will help. I tried Vitex, but it made my blood pressure skyrocket, something that happens in very rare cases. I take a daily mulitvitamin and folic acid. 

I sincerely hope you get you're :baby: soon! I'm desperately in need of much inspiration at this point!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Your story is similar to mine. I'm also 40 and will be 41 in May as well.:hugs:
> 
> My youngest is 11, and I have a 14 and 18 yr old. Who knows what is around the corner for me? I've been trying for almost 8 months now, so I think it is time to pull out the BBT and start charting. My story takes a turn at trying to prevent when I first met my OH and I took one Depo shot. since then my cycles were "off" until January. Now they come at regular 23-ish day intervals. I could stand to take off a few pounds as well, which I hope will help. I tried Vitex, but it made my blood pressure skyrocket, something that happens in very rare cases. I take a daily mulitvitamin and folic acid.
> 
> I sincerely hope you get you're :baby: soon! I'm desperately in need of much inspiration at this point!

WE CAN DO IT!

I am in my 2WW now... we BD'ed every night for 6 days straight so...could not do more LOL... fingers crossed and baby dust!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:
 

> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Your story is similar to mine. I'm also 40 and will be 41 in May as well.:hugs:
> 
> My youngest is 11, and I have a 14 and 18 yr old. Who knows what is around the corner for me? I've been trying for almost 8 months now, so I think it is time to pull out the BBT and start charting. My story takes a turn at trying to prevent when I first met my OH and I took one Depo shot. since then my cycles were "off" until January. Now they come at regular 23-ish day intervals. I could stand to take off a few pounds as well, which I hope will help. I tried Vitex, but it made my blood pressure skyrocket, something that happens in very rare cases. I take a daily mulitvitamin and folic acid.
> 
> I sincerely hope you get you're :baby: soon! I'm desperately in need of much inspiration at this point!
> 
> WE CAN DO IT!
> 
> I am in my 2WW now... we BD'ed every night for 6 days straight so...could not do more LOL... fingers crossed and baby dust!Click to expand...

Technically, I'm in my 2ww as well. However, tomorrow AF is expected and I have had 3 BFN's. This is the strangest cycle since my cycles have returned. I have sore breasts, cramping since 6dpo, slight nausea, and loads of wet/sticky CM. I'm confused as ever and would LOVE to be pleasantly surprised tomorrow and the following days if AF stayed away and those BFN's turned positive! Thank you for the "pat on the back"! 

Sending you buckets full of :babydust:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Your story is similar to mine. I'm also 40 and will be 41 in May as well.:hugs:
> 
> My youngest is 11, and I have a 14 and 18 yr old. Who knows what is around the corner for me? I've been trying for almost 8 months now, so I think it is time to pull out the BBT and start charting. My story takes a turn at trying to prevent when I first met my OH and I took one Depo shot. since then my cycles were "off" until January. Now they come at regular 23-ish day intervals. I could stand to take off a few pounds as well, which I hope will help. I tried Vitex, but it made my blood pressure skyrocket, something that happens in very rare cases. I take a daily mulitvitamin and folic acid.
> 
> I sincerely hope you get you're :baby: soon! I'm desperately in need of much inspiration at this point!
> 
> Sounds exciting! Do keep me posted!!!
> 
> I am 1 DPO and already going nutso! HAHAHA
> WE CAN DO IT!
> 
> I am in my 2WW now... we BD'ed every night for 6 days straight so...could not do more LOL... fingers crossed and baby dust!Click to expand...
> 
> Technically, I'm in my 2ww as well. However, tomorrow AF is expected and I have had 3 BFN's. This is the strangest cycle since my cycles have returned. I have sore breasts, cramping since 6dpo, slight nausea, and loads of wet/sticky CM. I'm confused as ever and would LOVE to be pleasantly surprised tomorrow and the following days if AF stayed away and those BFN's turned positive! Thank you for the "pat on the back"!
> 
> Sending you buckets full of :babydust:Click to expand...

Sounds exciting!

Do keep me posted... I am only 1DPO and already I am losing my mind LOL


----------



## GraceFace

@LLbean - I will definitely be posting all over the place when I get a positive! For now, I'm trying to stay grounded until AF shows.


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> @LLbean - I will definitely be posting all over the place when I get a positive! For now, I'm trying to stay grounded until AF shows.

I have some acid reflux going on today and kind of anxious... me no likey :growlmad:

Weird thing is I seem to still have EWCM going on... also feel mild cramps but again... it could all be in my head. Can we just all fast forward to the begining of April now? :winkwink:


----------



## GraceFace

Icky! Sorry, that can't be very pleasant at all!

Oh, I want Spring to be here so badly. Very tired of the cold and snow. And April is a new beginning with TTC because I'll be charting! :happydance:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> @LLbean - I will definitely be posting all over the place when I get a positive! For now, I'm trying to stay grounded until AF shows.
> 
> I have some acid reflux going on today and kind of anxious... me no likey :growlmad:
> 
> Weird thing is I seem to still have EWCM going on... also feel mild cramps but again... it could all be in my head. Can we just all fast forward to the begining of April now? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im 1DPO too and think it would be a fab idea to fast forward to testing time!!
Fingers x for you hun:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> @LLbean - I will definitely be posting all over the place when I get a positive! For now, I'm trying to stay grounded until AF shows.
> 
> I have some acid reflux going on today and kind of anxious... me no likey :growlmad:
> 
> Weird thing is I seem to still have EWCM going on... also feel mild cramps but again... it could all be in my head. Can we just all fast forward to the begining of April now? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Im 1DPO too and think it would be a fab idea to fast forward to testing time!!
> Fingers x for you hun:hugs:Click to expand...

You and me are about on the same day... lets hire Superman to fly around teh planet real quick and fast forward it for us...what do you say? :winkwink:


----------



## mommyjill

I like the idea of superman llbean...... he can waft round with some baby dust at same time ... lol

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YEAH now you got your thinking cap on!!! Lets call him!:winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: I recently turned 36 and have a teenage DD. Hubby and I have been trying for what seems like forever. I also want the siblings thing as my DD is an only child and from a previous relationship. want to wish you all the best in your TTC journey! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks a bunch Lisa...fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## LLbean

feeling kind of pregnant...hope it is not my mind playing games on me...


----------



## LiSa2010

GL llbean! when are you testing?


----------



## LLbean

well I will try again tomorrow and see if I get any news LOL.


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> feeling kind of pregnant...hope it is not my mind playing games on me...

Ooh ihope you are LLbean fingers x

Im just feeling .......different

but could just be my naughty overactive mind playing games too lets hope not though.
Ive stopped symptom spotting - driving me nuts!! lol

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! 

The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me

Today a slight headache and the cramps are worse than they have been...


----------



## LiSa2010

is your ticket correct, 10dpo? if so, you are still very early sweety... FXd for you!


----------



## LLbean

LiSa2010 said:


> is your ticket correct, 10dpo? if so, you are still very early sweety... FXd for you!

well hard to know really...one count says 10DPO on another 11DPO... OPK showed + on the 20th in the am and that was it so... hard to tell


----------



## LiSa2010

YaY another BnBer who got her + OPK in the AM... I also got my + OPK this morning... it's my first cycle using OPK and I was so excited... LOL I had been getting very very faint lines since cd11 but today was the darkest its ever been, a teeny tiny bit darker than the control line so definitely +. I tested at 1:30pm and it was faint again... so I for sure had my surge... now I have to jump on hubby tonight :haha: hopefully twice LOL 

since this is my first time using OPK Im not sure whether to count today or tomorrow as O day... I've read that after getting a + OPK we can O 6-36hrs later... :shrug:
you could very well be 8/9 dpo... 

FXd for you sweety...


----------



## LLbean

LiSa2010 said:


> YaY another BnBer who got her + OPK in the AM... I also got my + OPK this morning... it's my first cycle using OPK and I was so excited... LOL I had been getting very very faint lines since cd11 but today was the darkest its ever been, a teeny tiny bit darker than the control line so definitely +. I tested at 1:30pm and it was faint again... so I for sure had my surge... now I have to jump on hubby tonight :haha: hopefully twice LOL
> 
> since this is my first time using OPK Im not sure whether to count today or tomorrow as O day... I've read that after getting a + OPK we can O 6-36hrs later... :shrug:
> you could very well be 8/9 dpo...
> 
> FXd for you sweety...

yeah you just don't know... That is why I can't say if today I am 10DPO or 11DPO...LOL

Good for you! hopefully you did some BD before too (the :spermy: can hang around in there for about 2 to 3 days at least...and they are just waiting for the egg to come join the party) and yes, get him tonight for sure and why not tomorrow too!

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Got 2 :bfn: today and I believe my period is showing its ugly face early... spotting and all.

I'm out it seems... on to the next cycle...


----------



## LiSa2010

aww Im sorry you it's a bfn.. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LiSa2010 said:


> aww Im sorry you it's a bfn.. :hugs:

Thanks for the support ...well lets see, maybe it is an April Fools from Mother nature... it is brown runny spotting...almost like if my pee was brown (sorry for the visual) ....but after throwing my tantrum earlier, all by myself, I feel better...


----------



## LiSa2010

LLbean said:


> Thanks for the support ...well lets see, maybe it is an April Fools from Mother nature... it is brown runny spotting...almost like if my pee was brown (sorry for the visual) ....but after throwing my tantrum earlier, all by myself, I feel better... plus hubby agreed to send me to Los Angeles... I need my LA Fix! LOL
> 
> I miss California WAY too much...he said "you can go but it can't be during the fertility period though" HAHAHAHA good to know he cares about it now.

oh yes let's hope it is an April Fools from Mother Nature, although I have to say that it's a nasty AF's joke from her :nope: lol. I like that you're keeping your PMA that always helps.. :thumbup:

aww hubby sounds like a great hubby...


----------



## LLbean

LiSa2010 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support ...well lets see, maybe it is an April Fools from Mother nature... it is brown runny spotting...almost like if my pee was brown (sorry for the visual) ....but after throwing my tantrum earlier, all by myself, I feel better... plus hubby agreed to send me to Los Angeles... I need my LA Fix! LOL
> 
> I miss California WAY too much...he said "you can go but it can't be during the fertility period though" HAHAHAHA good to know he cares about it now.
> 
> oh yes let's hope it is an April Fools from Mother Nature, although I have to say that it's a nasty AF's joke from her :nope: lol. I like that you're keeping your PMA that always helps.. :thumbup:
> 
> aww hubby sounds like a great hubby...Click to expand...

hehehe... yes he has his moments :winkwink: but honestly now my tears are of joy cause I get to go see my friends again!!!! I have not been since August and that was a trip that was way too quick.


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support ...well lets see, maybe it is an April Fools from Mother nature... it is brown runny spotting...almost like if my pee was brown (sorry for the visual) ....but after throwing my tantrum earlier, all by myself, I feel better... plus hubby agreed to send me to Los Angeles... I need my LA Fix! LOL
> 
> I miss California WAY too much...he said "you can go but it can't be during the fertility period though" HAHAHAHA good to know he cares about it now.
> 
> oh yes let's hope it is an April Fools from Mother Nature, although I have to say that it's a nasty AF's joke from her :nope: lol. I like that you're keeping your PMA that always helps.. :thumbup:
> 
> aww hubby sounds like a great hubby...Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe... yes he has his moments :winkwink: but honestly now my tears are of joy cause I get to go see my friends again!!!! I have not been since August and that was a trip that was way too quick.Click to expand...

Yay, I love going to LA too. I'm obviously not living in the states or indeed nor am I american, but I love going to LA. I just love the vibe. Haven't been for a few years and would love some Californian sun right now!
Have fun when you go and it may be just the tonic you need!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?

Even though I have obviously never met you nor very likely to, I can still tell you are a very friendly people person.
I don't think I could live in the sticks somewhere as I have grown up in and around London and I just love the fact that everything is just on the doorstep and there is so much variety.
Don't get me wrong I love going to the country and spend quite a bit of time doing that in Ireland, but that's my time out time and not where I would be happy living 24/7 - so I feel your pain.:wacko:
It must be hard not having made any friends in 3 years. All I can say is thank God for all the lovely ladies on BnB who are here to keep you company!
Go to LA, kick back and have a fab, fab time with your friends. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?
> 
> Even though I have obviously never met you nor very likely to, I can still tell you are a very friendly people person.
> I don't think I could live in the sticks somewhere as I have grown up in and around London and I just love the fact that everything is just on the doorstep and there is so much variety.
> Don't get me wrong I love going to the country and spend quite a bit of time doing that in Ireland, but that's my time out time and not where I would be happy living 24/7 - so I feel your pain.:wacko:
> It must be hard not having made any friends in 3 years. All I can say is thank God for all the lovely ladies on BnB who are here to keep you company!
> Go to LA, kick back and have a fab, fab time with your friends.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yes thank you ALL!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?
> 
> Even though I have obviously never met you nor very likely to, I can still tell you are a very friendly people person.
> I don't think I could live in the sticks somewhere as I have grown up in and around London and I just love the fact that everything is just on the doorstep and there is so much variety.
> Don't get me wrong I love going to the country and spend quite a bit of time doing that in Ireland, but that's my time out time and not where I would be happy living 24/7 - so I feel your pain.:wacko:
> It must be hard not having made any friends in 3 years. All I can say is thank God for all the lovely ladies on BnB who are here to keep you company!
> Go to LA, kick back and have a fab, fab time with your friends.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes thank you ALL!!!
> 
> I agree, I can "get away" to a remote place but to have to drive 30 minutes just to get to Whole Foods is ABSURD! I lived 12 blocks from the beach of Santa Monica, and had every store I wanted in walking distance too. Worked at Ballys 10 minutes from my house... it was all perfect except my then fiance/ now hubby was in GA.. so I moved here for love... I just wish we could live in a more socially apt town LOL. It's like going back in time this town, I swear! For example, I am a HUGE supporter of "my Boys" as I call them (the gay community) and here it's like you have to beat your head against a wall because I can't begin to understand the hate! They do live in GA but more towards the area where I would rather live... here? My God it's like I landed on another planet some times. I LOVE wearing my "some dudes marry dudes" T-shirt to the gym here... the faces are PRICELESS! :shock:HAHAHA... I guess I just irritate the extreme nutcase conservatives :winkwink:
> 
> well that was good venting... even though off BABY:baby: subject heheheClick to expand...

HeHe, how funny! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?
> 
> Even though I have obviously never met you nor very likely to, I can still tell you are a very friendly people person.
> I don't think I could live in the sticks somewhere as I have grown up in and around London and I just love the fact that everything is just on the doorstep and there is so much variety.
> Don't get me wrong I love going to the country and spend quite a bit of time doing that in Ireland, but that's my time out time and not where I would be happy living 24/7 - so I feel your pain.:wacko:
> It must be hard not having made any friends in 3 years. All I can say is thank God for all the lovely ladies on BnB who are here to keep you company!
> Go to LA, kick back and have a fab, fab time with your friends.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes thank you ALL!!!
> 
> I agree, I can "get away" to a remote place but to have to drive 30 minutes just to get to Whole Foods is ABSURD! I lived 12 blocks from the beach of Santa Monica, and had every store I wanted in walking distance too. Worked at Ballys 10 minutes from my house... it was all perfect except my then fiance/ now hubby was in GA.. so I moved here for love... I just wish we could live in a more socially apt town LOL. It's like going back in time this town, I swear! For example, I am a HUGE supporter of "my Boys" as I call them (the gay community) and here it's like you have to beat your head against a wall because I can't begin to understand the hate! They do live in GA but more towards the area where I would rather live... here? My God it's like I landed on another planet some times. I LOVE wearing my "some dudes marry dudes" T-shirt to the gym here... the faces are PRICELESS! :shock:HAHAHA... I guess I just irritate the extreme nutcase conservatives :winkwink:
> 
> well that was good venting... even though off BABY:baby: subject heheheClick to expand...
> 
> HeHe, how funny! :haha:Click to expand...

thought you might like to see the shirt LOL


----------



## LiSa2010

you got me wanting to visit LA now, never been...

Love the T-Shirt!!!!


----------



## LLbean

.......


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks... I lived there for many years and felt so at home! Now I live in the woods (as I call it)... I'm a big city girl and this suburbia is not a good thing. I have ALWAYS been very outgoing and a social butterfly, a people person... yet after 3 years here I still have no friends... does that tell you something?
> 
> Even though I have obviously never met you nor very likely to, I can still tell you are a very friendly people person.
> I don't think I could live in the sticks somewhere as I have grown up in and around London and I just love the fact that everything is just on the doorstep and there is so much variety.
> Don't get me wrong I love going to the country and spend quite a bit of time doing that in Ireland, but that's my time out time and not where I would be happy living 24/7 - so I feel your pain.:wacko:
> It must be hard not having made any friends in 3 years. All I can say is thank God for all the lovely ladies on BnB who are here to keep you company!
> Go to LA, kick back and have a fab, fab time with your friends.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes thank you ALL!!!
> 
> I agree, I can "get away" to a remote place but to have to drive 30 minutes just to get to Whole Foods is ABSURD! I lived 12 blocks from the beach of Santa Monica, and had every store I wanted in walking distance too. Worked at Ballys 10 minutes from my house... it was all perfect except my then fiance/ now hubby was in GA.. so I moved here for love... I just wish we could live in a more socially apt town LOL. It's like going back in time this town, I swear! For example, I am a HUGE supporter of "my Boys" as I call them (the gay community) and here it's like you have to beat your head against a wall because I can't begin to understand the hate! They do live in GA but more towards the area where I would rather live... here? My God it's like I landed on another planet some times. I LOVE wearing my "some dudes marry dudes" T-shirt to the gym here... the faces are PRICELESS! :shock:HAHAHA... I guess I just irritate the extreme nutcase conservatives :winkwink:
> 
> well that was good venting... even though off BABY:baby: subject heheheClick to expand...
> 
> HeHe, how funny! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thought you might like to see the shirt LOLClick to expand...

Oh I love it! It had to be pink writing, right?? lol
:haha::haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

where are you from originally... I've lived in NYC my whole life but have always loved to live somewhere woodsy... I like the peace and quiet... lol although I would love to retire in Hawaii :rofl: it's such a beautiful place, I loved it.


----------



## LLbean

@Claireyb1 yes indeed lol
@Lisa... ;-)


----------



## LiSa2010

oooh a fellow Latina!!!


----------



## LLbean

si señorita y a much honra!:winkwink:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> si señorita y a much honra!:winkwink:

woo - no end to your talents lol:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> si señorita y a much honra!:winkwink:
> 
> woo - no end to your talents lol:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha:


----------



## LoopyLou1971

hello ladies,
we have been ttc for the past 2 months, already have 4 other children, 20,18,16 & 11 .... my periods are ALWAYS regular, and heavy & painful, this month though i have had a few symptoms that i thought were pregnancy symptoms, a few days b4 AF was due, i had bad cramping off and on, then a bit of blood when i wiped the day after, sorry tmi, then i was 4 days late !!! which i never am .... anyway i started spotting and after a few hours i think AF came, i say think, because its lighter than usual and after 2 days almost stopped, i am usually on for 5-7 days .... im confused, and i feel a bit silly for writing this, but could it b possible to be pregnant ??? im still exhausted, hungry, windy (lol) very emotional etc ..... but most of all, very confused xxx


----------



## LLbean

loopylou1971 said:


> hello ladies,
> we have been ttc for the past 2 months, already have 4 other children, 20,18,16 & 11 .... My periods are always regular, and heavy & painful, this month though i have had a few symptoms that i thought were pregnancy symptoms, a few days b4 af was due, i had bad cramping off and on, then a bit of blood when i wiped the day after, sorry tmi, then i was 4 days late !!! Which i never am .... Anyway i started spotting and after a few hours i think af came, i say think, because its lighter than usual and after 2 days almost stopped, i am usually on for 5-7 days .... Im confused, and i feel a bit silly for writing this, but could it b possible to be pregnant ??? Im still exhausted, hungry, windy (lol) very emotional etc ..... But most of all, very confused xxx

test test test!


----------



## Jo.t

Im 36 & my partner is 40 we have a 20yr old dd - we separated when she was 2 .
I went on, remarried & had 5 other children with my 2nd husband. That marrage ended early last year. I got back with my ex & we would love another baby ! He had one other daughter who is 15 now .

I hope we are not too old !


----------



## mommyjill

Jo.t said:


> Im 36 & my partner is 40 we have a 20yr old dd - we separated when she was 2 .
> I went on, remarried & had 5 other children with my 2nd husband. That marrage ended early last year. I got back with my ex & we would love another baby ! He had one other daughter who is 15 now .
> 
> I hope we are not too old !

Fab story Jo:thumbup:

You are not too old by a long way ( same age as me lol) still plenty time for you from what others are saying fingers x for a speedy bfp:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

not old at all... if you are I am DOOMED LOL


----------



## Chocciebutton

....I am having my 3rd at 39 and I have a 15 year old son and a 6 year old son!!


----------



## LiSa2010

LLbean, have you tested or did the :witch: get you?


----------



## LLbean

oh the witch is here my friend so on to the next round ;-) but now hubby is determined... before he kept saying he just KNEW we were very fertile and would not even by accident do the deed without a condom until he was perfectly ready... now after 2 months he is changing his tune real quick. I got him the Fertility Blend Vitamins for men and supposedly he will have his sperm checked too... I have made it as easy as possible (he doesn't even have to drive the sample in) and even that is freaking him out. Men are such wimps!


----------



## future_numan

Hello, Can I join you ladies ?

I am 38 yrs old with a 21,20 & 18.. My ex and I divorced 9yrs ago and I had no plans on having anymore children ( I had a TL in 1994)
Life moves on like it always does and I met and married a wonderful man in 2006. 
We discussed children but only lightly. Then in 2008 I was getting close to having an empty nest so really thought about another baby.
It was decided that I would get a TR ( May'08) in an attempt to get pregnant
We TTC for about a year and when nothing happened we sot out fertility treatments and were able to have Emily.
Now we are trying for just one more.
I love, love, love being an older parent. I am finding I am so relaxed and tend to be enjoying every minute.
I had hoped that we would conceive on our own this time but sadly it doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## hoping4XX

Hey I just wanted to reply because your story is similar to mine. I wish you much luck. My husband and I have 4 boys from previous marriages : 21, 18, 16, 8 
and we have 1 DS together -14 months. So 5 boys. We want our DS to have a sibling closer in age and would love a baby girl. EVERYONE thinks we are crazy and usually has a snide comment. I really don't care, I had my first child at 17 and in a bad relationship. I don't think I appreciated the miracle of life and think that my 14 month old has benefited from maturity and wisdom. :laugh2: Both my hubby and our child are true blessings and I am ignoring what everyone else thinks. Anyway, Just wanted to wish you luck. 

I am testing April 9th. Not looking promising. How about you?


----------



## future_numan

:haha: That's so funny, we are almost twins. I have all girls about the same ages as yours ( 5 girls in all, DH also has a 15 yr old)
AF is due on Monday or Tuesday for me so I won't test till she late.
So we are close in our cycles:thumbup:
I haven't had too many snide remarks now that Emily is here. I got more when everyone found out we were expecting.. like WHAT, You were almost free!!..
I find life would be empty without my children.
I was with my ex-husband since I was 13yrs old and he wasn't awful or anything but we were very young and grew apart.
Looking back now I relaeize that I missed so much of my older daughters childhood just trying to complete my education and starting my career.
I walked away from my 15 yr career as a Logistics Manager to become a SAHM with Emily.
I am not going to lie and say that I don't find it challenging being home since I have spent most of my life working.
I think I miss the social part of it, but I wouldn't change this experience for anything.


----------



## LLbean

WELCOME to both of you!

Keep us posted and don't ever let anyone get in the way of your dreams, Babies are the best thing ever and keep us young so ...no matter how "old" people say you are or how crazy you may be for wanting to start all over again you just GO FOR IT... I know I am!

lots of baby dust for everyone!


----------



## hoping4XX

future_numan said:


> :haha: That's so funny, we are almost twins. I have all girls about the same ages as yours ( 5 girls in all, DH also has a 15 yr old)
> AF is due on Monday or Tuesday for me so I won't test till she late.
> So we are close in our cycles:thumbup:
> I haven't had too many snide remarks now that Emily is here. I got more when everyone found out we were expecting.. like WHAT, You were almost free!!..
> I find life would be empty without my children.
> I was with my ex-husband since I was 13yrs old and he wasn't awful or anything but we were very young and grew apart.
> Looking back now I relaeize that I missed so much of my older daughters childhood just trying to complete my education and starting my career.
> I walked away from my 15 yr career as a Logistics Manager to become a SAHM with Emily.
> I am not going to lie and say that I don't find it challenging being home since I have spent most of my life working.
> I think I miss the social part of it, but I wouldn't change this experience for anything.

OMG we are twins. I walked away from job as well. Believe me there are days when I miss working - like you the social part of it. Glad spring is almost here and we can get out of the house more. Good luck to you. I got a BFN - how about you?


----------



## Jennifer01

I realize this is an old thread but I found it from a newer one and man do I belong here...hoping to touch base with some ladies in my position!!
I have a 17 yr old that I raised on my own, I'm 36 now and married, been ttc around 2 years ntnp about 2.5 years. Oh has no children. I swear if I ever get a bfp I wont believe it until I'm in labour lol!! Obviously it's been taking too long and I'm discouraged, I don't tell many people I'm ttc, and like many of you, people often have remarks for me out of the blue like "omg can you imagine if you got pregnant??you're almost free!!" ummm yeah, I don't want to be free!!:nope: We have just started testing and we know my husband has great swimmers but I have a bad feeling I might have endo :cry:
Anyway sorry for the novel, it's just nice to see I'm not alone...it feels that way alot of the time!!


----------



## SarahSausage

Hi
I'm 39(in 2 weeks) and have an almost 19 year old who I raised on my own and a gorgeous daughter 5 months old with my husband who I conceived after one month of trying at age 37(almost 38). We're thinking about ttc again very soon & I worry so much that it was just a fluke last time that I conceived so quickly & easily.


----------



## LLbean

hang in there ladies but DO go see a FS just to cover all your bases.


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi:wave: im 41 and DH 49, i have 3 children from my previous marriage, 19,14 & 12, i miscarried 5 after my 1st DD so feel very lucky to have them, i have been married to my DH for 5 yrs, when i met him he had renal failure and was awaiting a kidney and pancreas transplant and said from the start that he did not want any children with me which at the time was ok but as i approached 40 and with my children growing up so quickly i began to feel lost and all of a sudden i was aching for another:baby: it took a while to convince DH and with him seeing me so upset he agreed:happydance: this is my 2nd cycle ttc and although im very excited im also very nervous as DH has a lsc although he has 3 children which gives me some hope! but with that and my age and also previous mc's i worry that i wont be able to have just one more:cry: but im not giving up hope! i have a cbfm and i chart my temps on ff and also have a cb digi ovulation and opks:haha: so im well prepared to do my very best to catch that eggy.

LLbean i am so sorry for your losses:cry: have you had tests to find out what may be causing them? wishing everyone good luck and lots of:dust:


----------



## LLbean

lullabybarb said:


> Hi:wave: im 41 and DH 49, i have 3 children from my previous marriage, 19,14 & 12, i miscarried 5 after my 1st DD so feel very lucky to have them, i have been married to my DH for 5 yrs, when i met him he had renal failure and was awaiting a kidney and pancreas transplant and said from the start that he did not want any children with me which at the time was ok but as i approached 40 and with my children growing up so quickly i began to feel lost and all of a sudden i was aching for another:baby: it took a while to convince DH and with him seeing me so upset he agreed:happydance: this is my 2nd cycle ttc and although im very excited im also very nervous as DH has a lsc although he has 3 children which gives me some hope! but with that and my age and also previous mc's i worry that i wont be able to have just one more:cry: but im not giving up hope! i have a cbfm and i chart my temps on ff and also have a cb digi ovulation and opks:haha: so im well prepared to do my very best to catch that eggy.
> 
> LLbean i am so sorry for your losses:cry: have you had tests to find out what may be causing them? wishing everyone good luck and lots of:dust:

Thanks...they are doing a biopsy as we speak


----------



## lullabybarb

LLbean said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi:wave: im 41 and DH 49, i have 3 children from my previous marriage, 19,14 & 12, i miscarried 5 after my 1st DD so feel very lucky to have them, i have been married to my DH for 5 yrs, when i met him he had renal failure and was awaiting a kidney and pancreas transplant and said from the start that he did not want any children with me which at the time was ok but as i approached 40 and with my children growing up so quickly i began to feel lost and all of a sudden i was aching for another:baby: it took a while to convince DH and with him seeing me so upset he agreed:happydance: this is my 2nd cycle ttc and although im very excited im also very nervous as DH has a lsc although he has 3 children which gives me some hope! but with that and my age and also previous mc's i worry that i wont be able to have just one more:cry: but im not giving up hope! i have a cbfm and i chart my temps on ff and also have a cb digi ovulation and opks:haha: so im well prepared to do my very best to catch that eggy.
> 
> LLbean i am so sorry for your losses:cry: have you had tests to find out what may be causing them? wishing everyone good luck and lots of:dust:
> 
> Thanks...they are doing a biopsy as we speakClick to expand...

Good luck:thumbup: i had tests when i lost mine and they could not find a reason why, i was ready to give up as it was heartbreaking, then my dr suggested progesterone injections 3 times a week up until i was 20 weeks pg and by some miracle it worked, i have learned so much more this time round than i did years ago and find that a lot of women have low progesterone which causes miscarriage early in pg which can be diagnosed by a blood test, thought it may be worth mentioning this to you just in case.


----------



## LLbean

lullabybarb said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi:wave: im 41 and DH 49, i have 3 children from my previous marriage, 19,14 & 12, i miscarried 5 after my 1st DD so feel very lucky to have them, i have been married to my DH for 5 yrs, when i met him he had renal failure and was awaiting a kidney and pancreas transplant and said from the start that he did not want any children with me which at the time was ok but as i approached 40 and with my children growing up so quickly i began to feel lost and all of a sudden i was aching for another:baby: it took a while to convince DH and with him seeing me so upset he agreed:happydance: this is my 2nd cycle ttc and although im very excited im also very nervous as DH has a lsc although he has 3 children which gives me some hope! but with that and my age and also previous mc's i worry that i wont be able to have just one more:cry: but im not giving up hope! i have a cbfm and i chart my temps on ff and also have a cb digi ovulation and opks:haha: so im well prepared to do my very best to catch that eggy.
> 
> LLbean i am so sorry for your losses:cry: have you had tests to find out what may be causing them? wishing everyone good luck and lots of:dust:
> 
> Thanks...they are doing a biopsy as we speakClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck:thumbup: i had tests when i lost mine and they could not find a reason why, i was ready to give up as it was heartbreaking, then my dr suggested progesterone injections 3 times a week up until i was 20 weeks pg and by some miracle it worked, i have learned so much more this time round than i did years ago and find that a lot of women have low progesterone which causes miscarriage early in pg which can be diagnosed by a blood test, thought it may be worth mentioning this to you just in case.Click to expand...

Oh they had me on progesterone injections AND pills LOL...my MC from July was due to that.


----------



## LLbean

How is everyone?


----------



## Casper72

I completely understand and am in a similar situation, only my new husband and I each have 2 children already, but we want very much to have one of our own. It feels like something is missing in our lives. I am 39, he is 35 and had a vascetomy reversal June 2011. It went well, he has about 90% sperm return, all good, strong, straight, fast swimmers. We have been trying for 5 months, used ovulation kits, ovarian reserve kits and preseed with no luck so far. I had an ultrasound earlier this week and discovered that I had an ovarian cyst that recently ruptured and am wondering if that is why I have not conceived yet? I wish you all the best. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## LLbean

FXd for everyone on this thread...new year starting so lets see...


----------



## LLbean

hope my IVF is a success!


----------



## bubbywings

Best wishes! I have a 20 year old and a 14 month old and am pregnant now.


----------



## LLbean

Wow way to go Bubby! Congrats!


----------



## Kitkat13

Hi all! I'm 43 (turning 44 tomorrow!), and my DH is also 43. We've been trying to conceive since we were married 4 years ago. I have 3 children from my first marriage who are 22, 18, and 16. DH does not have any children, and although he's happy being a step-father to my 3, we would really love to have a child together. We TTC for almost 3 years with no success and since then I've lost 2 pregnancies in the past year, the most recent one was last month, just a few days before Christmas. We're still going to continue TTC, but have decided to give ourselves a time limit of one more year, because this journey has just been way too stressful! I remain hopeful for a positive outcome though! Best wishes to everyone here!:dust:


----------



## LLbean

May you get your baby soon kitkat!


----------



## brutus09

deinekatze said:


> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC, and I am 40 (41 in May) Some say it is easier cause I already had one but...it was 20+ years ago! and that one was not planned. So in reality it is all new to me all over again. I go to Babies R Us and feel totally mesmerized at all the new things and improvements. This should be fun!
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)

I'm the same way. Met my new husband over 2 1/2 years ago and conceived right away, and he wants one more. I turn 41 on May 1. We've been trying for 1 1/2 year for our second one. Good luck to you. We don't know what is taking so long this time. He has been tested and so have I. Nothing's wrong with either of us. I guess it is just the right timing we are needing. Good luck.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

brutus09 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I know some of my friends think I am insane to go down this route all over again when my child is already in college and all BUT I recently got married again and my husband always wanted a child, and frankly I love babies too so here we go!
> 
> We are just now starting, TTC,
> 
> My periods are weird though....25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days... Guess my ovaries are not on the same schedule LOL. I got the 3 day test done a few months ago and it says I had good reserves... getting my 21 day test (progesterone/ovulation) done on Tuesday to check that too. I am trying no to put pressure on myself cause I know it does not help but it is all so exciting that I can't help it. I would love to have another baby girl (or two ;-) at my age LOL)
> 
> I'm the same way. Met my new husband over 2 1/2 years ago and conceived right away, and he wants one more. I turn 41 on May 1. We've been trying for 1 1/2 year for our second one. Good luck to you. We don't know what is taking so long this time. He has been tested and so have I. Nothing's wrong with either of us. I guess it is just the right timing we are needing. Good luck.:hugs:Click to expand...

Brutus we are now doing IVF... Last cycle now and lets see what happens.


----------



## LLbean

Hello ladies

So IVF didn't work. So now we are back to NTNP in a way while secretly hoping for a miracle. I really wish it would happen soon...

Really wanting a baby again in my life. 

Now with my new husband he has no kids and we really want to have a child soon as we are not getting any younger...and he would be such a wonderful father!

I hope we are blessed :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wow LL, I never knew that was you before, I wondered where Deinekatze had gone! You were here with GraceFace weren't you? What happened to her, is she okay, or is she under another name too??!! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

yup its me!!!

Grace is done TTC... :( She wrote this on Facebook

I wanted to let you all know that I am definitely not trying anymore. My hormones are all screwed up. I'm having a hard time focusing and have been very emotional - SO DIFFICULT to control, but the only one who has a clue that something is out of sorts is OH. Its probably perimenopause, so now I'm looking at different goals to set for myself. Again, I'm so glad to have met you ladies and been able to cheer you on! However, I must leave this behind so I can move on. I wanted a chance to let you all know you have a special place in my heart and I think of you all fondly and often. I'll be leaving the group in a few days, which will help ease the pain of knowing this is the end of one goal I could not control and complete. Hugs and much love to you all!

I miss her


----------



## LLbean

Sent her a message to see how she is but not sure if I will hear back


----------



## peanutpup

Although I don't really know her it is so sad when we have to come to terms with never fulfilling the dream of having another baby :cry:....well you know like my avatar says I do believe in miracles!

LL you hang in there too your miracle is coming! I also read on here that your bday is in May--mine too! (but I am 1 yr older lol) so maybe despie, you and I will have those little bumps in May...you know it is really strange but I have a very strong feeling about this :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> Although I don't really know her it is so sad when we have to come to terms with never fulfilling the dream of having another baby :cry:....well you know like my avatar says I do believe in miracles!
> 
> LL you hang in there too your miracle is coming! I also read on here that your bday is in May--mine too! (but I am 1 yr older lol) so maybe despie, you and I will have those little bumps in May...you know it is really strange but I have a very strong feeling about this :thumbup::hugs:

well I hope so, cause I just realized I have been on BNB for about a year already LOL...maybe I should step away from it for a while but I am always looking out for you ladies and I really want to see everyone's BFP!!!


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Although I don't really know her it is so sad when we have to come to terms with never fulfilling the dream of having another baby :cry:....well you know like my avatar says I do believe in miracles!
> 
> LL you hang in there too your miracle is coming! I also read on here that your bday is in May--mine too! (but I am 1 yr older lol) so maybe despie, you and I will have those little bumps in May...you know it is really strange but I have a very strong feeling about this :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> well I hope so, cause I just realized I have been on BNB for about a year already LOL...maybe I should step away from it for a while but I am always looking out for you ladies and I really want to see everyone's BFP!!!Click to expand...

Me too, I get more excited for everyone else around poas time but indifferent for me. It is so exciting to see someone trying for awhile finally get their BFP--guys would never understand the emotion girls go through for each other when this happens!


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah they have no clue LOL


----------



## LLbean

Jax, Grace responded, she is fine, focusing on her school


----------



## Jax41

Just caught up, thanks LL :thumbup: Really admire Grace's decision, I'm glad she's feeling happier :flower:


----------



## LLbean

yes she seems ok with it. I was saying it might happen now that she is not purposely looking and she said no, that they are purposely preventing it.


----------



## LLbean

still here :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulwick

I remarried & DH had his VR in April and we have been trying since the day he got the OK from the Dr. I'm 43 so the odds do not appear to be in our favor. We have faith in God's timing though and are hopeful that a baby is in His plan for us. Glad I found this thread! I have been feeling so alone in our adventure as we have not told ANYONE!


----------



## LLbean

hopefulwick said:


> I remarried & DH had his VR in April and we have been trying since the day he got the OK from the Dr. I'm 43 so the odds do not appear to be in our favor. We have faith in God's timing though and are hopeful that a baby is in His plan for us. Glad I found this thread! I have been feeling so alone in our adventure as we have not told ANYONE!

I'm still trying...still no luck... we may have to do donor egg which I was hoping not to but...


----------



## hopefulwick

deinekatze said:


> Thank you so much MommyJill...don't know how many people here may be attempting this as well or not but thought I would put it out there just in case.
> 
> it feels right, I even included it on my visualization board and all ;-) And hoping this time to raise a child WITH my husband... My daughter who is now 20, I had to pretty much raise on my own. Her dad and I split up before she was 2 and I took it from there...24/7 ...lots of work but worth it now that she is out if the dreadful teen years lol. Can't complain really, I mostly suffered that from 16 to 18 and then she moved out and now she is back to loving me and being a great friend.

Hi! I just found this site last night and I am totally engrossed with all the great conversations. It's so encouraging vs what I read on the Internet about the odds. I can't get over how much I can relate to this post! My daughter is now 20 and her Dad and I divorced when she was 18 months. Wow. I remarried last summer and DH has 2 from a previous marriage. We really want one of our own. He had a VR in April and we are TTC. Both over 40 but very healthy, I am still struggling with every month that passes with a BFN. This thread was so encouraging for me. thanks!


----------



## hopefulwick

We are both committed to doing this naturally. Some days I wonder if that makes the heartache over a BFN even worse. A tiny piece of my heart feels like going for extra help since we've been through the VR already, but we agreed...no intervention. Is it wrong of me to be having second thoughts about considering some "help"?


----------



## LLbean

........

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## hopefulwick

So, in an effort to do what can be done naturally to hopefully increase our odds, I take Maca every day, and am eating buckwheat groats for breakfast each day and tons of chia and hemp hearts along with a well balanced, very healthy diet. I put hemp hearts and chia on my & DH's salad every day that he/I take to work. Also taking a super multi vitamin from my natural path Dr. Hopefully I'm helping a bit. Ever tried Maca? I read it's great for CM. Last month, I could hardly believe the improvement! We are on the "every other day" schedule which is hard for us (being newly married) but we are committed to trying. Anything else I should look into to support the natural preference?


----------



## LLbean

my CM is great now too...


----------



## hopefulwick

We are both quite healthy eaters so that's good. What's chiro? Is it also natural? I have been using an OPK 2x a day for the past 2 days like a total freak and all negative so far. As near as I can tell I should O tomorrow but the CM doesn't seem to be indicative of that. Tomorrow is a new day. DH is on nights so we BD right away when he gets home in the AM, which is fun! We'll see!


----------



## LLbean

Chiro is Chiropractor lol


----------



## hopefulwick

Oh my...that's funny. You know, I am trying so hard to grasp all the TTC lingo, sometimes I miss a few.


----------



## hopefulwick

So, we did the BD yesterday morning and I had negative OPK yesterday morning & evening. This morning OPK was negative and today was a "skip BD" day, but tonight, OPK shows positive. DH is working nights so we can't BD til tomorrow morning. Will we miss our "window"??? How much time do we have??


----------



## LLbean

Sperm can last a few days in the right environment so you should be good


----------



## LLbean

Plus if you showed positive it takes 12 to 36 hours I believe from the first positive to actual ovulation so just don't stress and BD when you see him


----------



## LLbean

Found this online
Once you receive a positive result, you may consider yourself at peak fertility! Therefore, with a positive OPK, commence the 'baby dance'. In fact, you should make love the day of the first positive, as well as the following 3 days (to be on the safe side). A positive OPK typically suggests that you will ovulate soon. Sperm can survive in a woman's body for a number of days, so lovemaking should take place so the sperm can be present when the egg descends down the fallopian tube. In sum:

&#8226; If you receive a positive result on an OPK, you are at your highest fertility level.
&#8226; A positive ovulation test tells you that that ovulation will occur within the next 12-36 hours. Time to make love.
&#8226; Make love the day your get your positive result, and over the following 3 days. Yes, this is sex on demand, but that's why there is Pre-Seed!
&#8226; Consider BBT charting as a way to confirm ovulation through the body temperature increase that takes place following ovulation (due to the rise in progesterone).
&#8226; If your partner has sperm count issues, talk to your doctor about how to time intercourse and determine the right frequency for sex.


----------



## hopefulwick

...and now...the 2week wait...what's your favorite way to busy yourself during this time?


----------



## LLbean

well its the holidays so that helps LOL


----------



## hopefulwick

So speaking of that, I'll be about 7dpo on Christmas. Cocktails, or no, to celebrate with the family? Thoughts?


----------



## hopefulwick

Question...I am 9dpo and am having quite a bit of milky yellowish cm. I haven't had this before so am curious what could be going on? It's not like a yeast infection (no irritation it itching) but I keep running to the bathroom thinking I got my period. ???
Thoughts?


----------



## LLbean

don't drive yourself crazy lol...it could be a good sign...but symptom spotting is the devil some times hehehe


----------



## hopefulwick

Ugh...


----------



## LLbean

Hehehe just a few more days, hang in there


----------



## hopefulwick

I'm totally paranoid about symptoms. These last 4 days my face is really flushed & hot but my body temp seems normal. WTH! I eat a ton of fiber and am patheticly regular but yesterday, the constipation and gas has set in. Totally weird. It's funny how every cycle I find something like that to zero in on in an effort to convince myself that I am coming up on a BFP. I even had a dream we were having twins lastnight. Oh -the roller coaster continues.


----------



## LLbean

when are you testing?


----------



## hopefulwick

Tested yesterday with a dollar store test. BFN. Started spotting lastnight. Definitely starting AF today. I'm out. :( 
And so, the cycle begins again... 
How about you? Anything happening? I have a friend who just had a baby at 46 and conceived naturally so I am still full of hope.


----------



## hopefulwick

BTW, who is the absolutely gorgeous baby in your profile pic? Is that yours? She is beautiful!


----------



## LLbean

Hehehe no that's the baby I want ;) although mine was beautiful too

We must be in sync as I started AF for the new year too...oh well, new year new hope. Love that your friend conceived naturally at that age, here's hoping!


----------



## hopefulwick

Here we are on the edge of my fertile window. Looking forward to the next few weeks. Weird little fact...my gums started bleeding when I brushed my teeth this morning. Weird. I can tell I'm about to ovulate though so that's a plus!&#55357;&#56397;
LLBean, how are things?


----------



## LLbean

i started taking Vitex Elixir for women (found it at Whole Foods the band is Gaia Herbs) and I think it's doing something...will know more as the cycle ends this month...but seems I "may" be having a normal length cycle again...here's hoping!

https://www.amazon.com/Vitex-Elixir-Gaia-Herbs-Liquid/dp/B002GOBPES


----------



## hopefulwick

I've not hear about that one. Will have to read up on it. At first glance, it seems like its good for curbing symptoms of menopause. I'm still taking maca capsules daily. It does help even out the hormones. I can tell a difference in CM too. 
Praying for a blessing!


----------



## hopefulwick

Question: When calculating DPO, do you count from the day your OPK reads + or do you start counting after it stops reading +? I usually can get 2-3 days worth of + before a - and I am just not sure how to count the days from O to figure out the real length of my luteal phase. I read that the luteal phase should be longer than 10 days in order for the implantation to "stick". Is there something that can lengthen that phase if mine is only about 11 days usually? Chaste Berry? Is that what you are taking LLBean? Hope you're well!


----------



## LLbean

supposedly once you get a positive OPK you need to stop and usually charts mark you as ovulating the next day...it's an estimate I guess as based on what they say after the positive opk it can take between 12 and 36 hours to actually ovulate, so once you get the positive just go at it for about 3 days straight if you can and that way you cover your bases, but the idea is that sperm can last up to 5 days even at times inside of you in the rigt conditions so its best to have the swimmers in there already just waiting for the egg to show up

Have you ever used Fertility Friend? here is my charts there https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3451a9


----------



## hopefulwick

Thanks for the great info! I went out of town last weekend so we BD on Tuesday & Thursday before I left. I got a positive OPK on Friday and again Saturday. We Bd Sunday when I got home. We'll see...I read up on luteal phases and I've been averaging 10-11 days so I started taking B6 today. I read that it helps with lengthening that part of the cycle. Also we have both started on CoQ10 as I read it is good for spermies and also egg quality. I figure if we get a BFN this time, maybe with these 2 supplements we will have better luck next month.

I'll have to check out Fertility friend. Is there a fee to use it. I currently use an app called Ovia. Seems to work ok. I like having it on my phone for convenience. Is there an Ap for Fertility Friend? Oh what am I saying. Of course there must be...there's an app for everything. Ha! stay well!


----------



## LLbean

Yes there is an app hehehe....there are paid versions as well as a free version...with the paid version (which is really not much) you get to see more stuff on your chart and gives you more options of course. Go check it out and see. Follow my link to mine and there you should be able to try it... On the upper left corner it says sign up free I believe


----------



## hopefulwick

Well, here is my update. The addition of B-6 seems to be working. I gained 1.5 days on my LP. However, because I was "late", I got all flustered about possible BFP only to get tackled by the witch lastnight &#55357;&#56398;. I'll keep taking the B-6 next cycle and see how the LP charts out. Hubby and I are both taking CoQ10 in the AM every day now (400mg). So fx for next cycle.


----------



## LLbean

Good luck


----------



## hopefulwick

LLBean, How are things going? Just wondering if the Vitex Elixir is working out for you? Seeing any changes? I hope you are well.


----------



## LLbean

Yes on CD1 today which means my last cycle was 27 days! I was at 24 for a long while... Let's see if it was a fluke or the real deal with this new cycle. How are you doing?


----------



## dillydally

hi. its good to see im not alone in this journey, I am also trying again after a 20 year age gap and you story seems very similar.


----------



## LLbean

welcome to the jungle ;-)


----------



## hopefulwick

Sorry it's been so long since I posted. LLbean- so glad to hear that you got a longer LF. That's very encouraging. 
DillyDally -welcome! Have you just started trying again? Yes, it's a tough spot to be in. Always a great place to vent and share concerns or ask questions. We are all in the same boat!
Good luck!


----------



## dillydally

Hi. Yes we have just started trying. Came off bc 5weeks ago and have been waiting for my cycle to start again. Doing all the right things I hope, losing weight,eating healthy, exercising and taking my folic acid so fingers crossed.


----------



## hopefulwick

Well this is disappointing. I am only 10 DPO & noticed a small amount of brown spotting this morning. Ugh. I gave myself a month break from Maca Root this cycle so maybe that is why I'm spotting so early. Again, ugh...bummer.
DillyDally, are you going at this naturally of seeking Dr assistance? DH and I have decided to leave this in God's hands and not go through the fertility treatments route. It's so hard. Every cycle, I am hopeful though.


----------



## dillydally

Hopefulwick at the moment we are like you and leaving it in gods hands. Just going to try to enjoy the process. I'm already feeling the pressure as I took so long for my cycle to start again. Never been so happy to see it. So now its our first month of trying.


----------

